# Advise on painting stairway spindles...



## kingcotrader (Apr 22, 2008)

any advise on painting stair well spindles? the top rail will remain staind, just painting spindles... i work with designers and do lots of painting, have an airless.., but never encountered spindles. im not sure if they can be taken out-- oh yea the spindles are all turned with a medium amount of detail. this is a repaint so i would be afraid of spraying inside.. thanks...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Just do it the old fashioned way,brush them, one at a time, fun!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I also like to roll them out with a whizz roller and lay them off with a good brush.


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

I like to tape where it hits the stair tread or carpet then roll with a hotdog and have a guy on both sides to catch each others hollidays or runs. It goes pretty fast once you get going. MOPAINT


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

painters mitt


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

hi. i'm assuming there's no carpet. if the staircase has a balustrade you're going to need a long handled bent brush (2 inch) to get between the apron and outer string; ab 1 and a half inch, and i always carry a lining fitch (anything over 3/4 inch) a flat fitch gets into small places and can cut into bottom of handrail very sharply if you need to. I always work with at least two brushes, sometimes three. staircases are better with one either side. but there is a system to painting them well, this comes with practise. keep notes on how you could have done it more efficiently for ron - later on

paul


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

painters mitt? ok for railings.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

works great for spindles, just watch for sags/drips/etc


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

My partner would be one side and I on the other. Brush work. It worked well for us.

-Bill


----------



## kingcotrader (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks alot for the info!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

My partner would be one side and I on the other. Brush work. It worked well for us.

Works great,if you have a partner,if not, you just have to move fast and often,good exercise,and the wife says I don't get a cardio workout.:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> My partner would be one side and I on the other. Brush work. It worked well for us.
> 
> Works great,if you have a partner,if not, you just have to move fast and often,good exercise,and the wife says I don't get a cardio workout.:whistling2:



Yah, can't count the number of times facing spindles by myself and wishing "Little Sh!t" was there. 

-Bill


----------

